# Equipment for the house...



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me something for the house that would say clip on to a door or something, a bar that I could do pull ups or wide grip pulls up's (wide grip is a must to be able to do). Problem is currently living with parents so can't destroy the house with holes in the walls or doors lol. thx


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

This caught my eye on telly the other night

http://irongymfitness.com/the-iron-gym-%E2%80%93-the-world%E2%80%99s-1-home-workout-system/

Uses leverage instead of screws!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Asda are selling them at the moment I think. Was thinking about getting one because I live in a rented house and don't want to have to screw anything into the doors.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

from what i have heard they only fit certain doors, i've seen them sold in boots too for £30


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

and the biggest problem I have with things that fit to doors or frames without being attached to the wall via screws/bolts is that they may break the frame... do they have a load limit?


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

300 lb is the load limit ^


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd rip the door off it's hinges if I used one of those!


----------

